# some publications....



## thapoet (Jun 11, 2013)

I'm just starting this thread to share some of the many pdf's I have stored on my Nexus 7.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jun 11, 2013)

duuuude, im about to buy a nexus 7 at the end of the month. how do you like it?


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jun 11, 2013)

ok, i think i got the permissions worked out sorry for the confusion.


----------



## thapoet (Jun 11, 2013)

cool... as far as my nexus, i friggin love it! def get the 32 gig tho! 16 is very limoted. try to get an otg cable with male micro usb on one end and female usb on the other. then download an app called stickmount. that way you can use thumb drives/flash drives and other non powered external memory... but anyways, the wifi distance on it is amazing, like mine will pick up hotel or home wifi from about 200 plus feet away. also works well with bluetooth hotspots.... speed, awesome right the box even without rooting, romming, and tweaking.... but mine is rooted and tweaked.... its factory with 1300 mps but i'm running 1500 safely and not getting hot at all.... 1600 is a little bit of a strain, but i ran it on 1800 while playing dead trigger for about 2 hours straight. got real hot but never stuttered. but i never ran it that fast again. kinda scared me, lol.... nexus 7 replaced my ipad 2, and i aint never going back! bottom line, this thing makes me very happy.... i miss the 9.7 inch screen, but after u get used to it the 7 inch is perfect.... my biggest setback with it, and hopefully they will add it to the next one, is a rear facing camera... i use the front face for skype, but i do miss the rear facing camera....


----------



## schmutz (Jun 23, 2013)

I have a Google netbook. The only thing I hate about it is that I HAVE TO have access to WiFi for it to function properly. Is that true w/ the nexus?


----------



## thapoet (Jun 23, 2013)

nexus either just came out with or is soon to release a 3g or 4 g version... but u can also wirelessly tether to ur cells data or use a virgin mobile broadband adapter...


----------



## schmutz (Jun 23, 2013)

I guess the way I look at it, if i am gonna use my phone's data I may as well just use my phone


----------



## thapoet (Jun 23, 2013)

i was right, the 4g is available now... runs $250 to $300 on amazon... 32gig version.... iit will be my next tablet... but keep in mind, data plans for 4g tablets are almost always necessary... with the exception of the old kindle nook, mobile broadband is not free, which only leaves wifi... so either way, u are gunna pay for mobile broadband, whether u use ur phone or not....


----------



## schmutz (Jun 23, 2013)

Alot of towns in my general area have free wifi. It wasn't until I discovered access to the internet was mandatory for functionality that I had a problem...other than that I look at the tablets and I think they are kind of neat in a "I want that shiny new technology" kind of way but I am not sure I can justify it....what would it really do for me that I can't do between my netbook and my phone?


----------



## thapoet (Jun 23, 2013)

i dunno, i have never had a netbook myself.... i use my tablet for everything, with or without wifi... store pics, skype, pdf's, couple thousand songs ( i use it as a big ipod) draw, play piano, a few other games, read news, make music tracks, sell my artwork, offline maps galore, gps without internet, navigation, listen to various scanners, battery last about 7-9 hours continuous usage, store and watch vids and movies, download youtube vids..... etc etc.... suits me fine i suppose even without wifi


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jun 23, 2013)

schmutz said:


> I have a Google netbook. The only thing I hate about it is that I HAVE TO have access to WiFi for it to function properly. Is that true w/ the nexus?


 

ok, i guess we're getting way off topic here, but I feel like I should answer some of your questions, as I've done extensive research into both chromebook and the nexus 7.

the nexus 7 is a tablet running android, so no, you don't have to have constant net access to use it, it's very offline friendly. of course, it's not a laptop, think of it as an ipad and all the limitations that come with it.

depending on the chromebook you have, there are custom builds of ubuntu available for it, which will free you from a lot of the limitations of the chromebook. it's not an easy install, but it can be done by anyone with a medium amount of linux knowledge, and even if you don't have that, if you follow the instructions to the letter you should probably be able to do it.



schmutz said:


> I guess the way I look at it, if i am gonna use my phone's data I may as well just use my phone


 
true, i prefer to have as few devices as possible.



schmutz said:


> Alot of towns in my general area have free wifi. It wasn't until I discovered access to the internet was mandatory for functionality that I had a problem...other than that I look at the tablets and I think they are kind of neat in a "I want that shiny new technology" kind of way but I am not sure I can justify it....what would it really do for me that I can't do between my netbook and my phone?


 

like i mentioned before, a tablet isn't a laptop, so there's a lot it won't do. you won't have a keyboard obviously (unless you get a bluetooth keyboard for it) just the on-screen keyboard. i HIGHLY recommend purchasing/pirating SwiftKey, it's the best on-screen keyboard out there, it's fast and the text prediction is phenomenal. easily makes writing 10x faster.

if you already have a chromebook and a good android phone, id say install ubuntu on it and you'll have a pretty good setup. the best reason to have a tablet is for fast access to general stuff like the internet, email, youtube, movies, reading books, etc. unless you're an extreme power user like myself, you won't get much more out of it than that.



thapoet said:


> i was right, the 4g is available now... runs $250 to $300 on amazon... 32gig version.... iit will be my next tablet... but keep in mind, data plans for 4g tablets are almost always necessary... with the exception of the old kindle nook, mobile broadband is not free, which only leaves wifi... so either way, u are gunna pay for mobile broadband, whether u use ur phone or not....


 

this is true. im going to be buying the 4g version at the end of the month. im using it as a phone replacement (just sold my android phone). since I make very few calls (maybe 200 mins a month) im going to get on tmobile's data-only plan for tablets.

their plans range from 25-50 bucks, depending on how much data you want. i'll probably go with the 25 for 2.5gb. it says in the small print that they "throttle" you after 3gb, so at least they don't cut you off completely, just slow down your speed a lot.

I'm going to use the talkatone app for making calls over the internet (requires a google voice account) and the google voice app for texting, and that should hopefully work for all my communication needs.

the reason im going with a tablet instead of a phone is because of the larger screen size, awesome battery life (8 hrs regular use), and it's a way to get online and do some writing that doesn't require me to pull out my big bulky video editing laptop.

the nexus is pretty awesome because it has a quad core cpu, and a tegra nvidia gpu, so it should be able to handle anything i need to throw at it.


thapoet said:


> i dunno, i have never had a netbook myself.... i use my tablet for everything, with or without wifi... store pics, skype, pdf's, couple thousand songs ( i use it as a big ipod) draw, play piano, a few other games, read news, make music tracks, sell my artwork, offline maps galore, gps without internet, navigation, listen to various scanners, battery last about 7-9 hours continuous usage, store and watch vids and movies, download youtube vids..... etc etc.... suits me fine i suppose even without wifi


 

oh, by the way, i've been hearing rumors that there's going to be a new nexus 7 coming out in a month or two, so if you want to upgrade, you might want to wait for that.


----------



## thapoet (Jun 23, 2013)

yeah, dude at best buy also told me that a nexus is supposed to be coming soon with micromsd compatability... gawd that would be awesome... a 2 gig quad core with 32-64 gigs onboard, wifi, 4g lte And micro sd..... apple will discontinue the ipad, hahaha


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jun 23, 2013)

thapoet said:


> yeah, dude at best buy also told me that a nexus is supposed to be coming soon with micromsd compatability... gawd that would be awesome... a 2 gig quad core with 32-64 gigs onboard, wifi, 4g lte And micro sd..... apple will discontinue the ipad, hahaha


 

yeah, that sounds great. i dunno if i can wait though.


----------



## thapoet (Aug 5, 2013)

Hey Matt, how are you feeling about the Nexus 7 thus far?


----------



## Gudj (Sep 2, 2013)

Thanks for the pdfs!

(no opinion on the phone)


----------



## Matt Derrick (Sep 2, 2013)

thapoet said:


> Hey Matt, how are you feeling about the Nexus 7 thus far?



I bought mine just before the new one came out. So far it's pretty awesome. I got the 3g model, and im using talkatone for texting and making calls. I also flashed cyanogenmod on it, with a custom kernel that improves the battery life greatly! 

I struggle with the size, especially when making calls, which I mostly do via speakerphone. 

Gaming on it is pretty awesome, it's powerful enough to run pretty much anything. 

The one thing I miss a lot tho is having a back facing camera. I used to instagram a lot, but haven't at all since getting this. 

I'm definitely going to rock this for a while, but i definitely see myself moving to an HTC one, or a galaxy note, something I can fit in my pocket easier.


----------



## thapoet (Sep 2, 2013)

Yeah Matt, I'ma move up to a note I think... Not sure yet. The note makes an 8in model but I don't know if I wanna move up in size or like you down to pocket size... How does that whole 3g model work? Do you have to buy a monthly data plan or is it like the old kindle or nook where you get it just because? I do miss the rear can as well. I would like that and an SD card slot.... Maybe the next nexus will heed our calls?


----------



## Matt Derrick (Sep 4, 2013)

for me the 7in is as large as i'd ever want to go for a tablet. it fits well in the hands and isn't too heavy.

for the 3g version, yeah, you have to get a sim card and a data plan. fortunately for me, i renegotiated my parent's contract with AT&T, and moved them up to a plan with unlimited minutes and text, with 4gb of data. added my tablet to their plan for $10/month. they're happy to have unlimited talk/text, so they're paying the extra 10 a month for me, so i get free data, which i use for making calls. also, you can use wifi to make calls with tapatalk.

i don't think the new nexus 7 has an sd unfortunately, but 32gb is really all the room i need.


----------



## eske silver (Oct 13, 2013)

Fekin offtop trolling nerd orgy up in here!
Thanks a ton for the pdf's!
I have a hoard of ebooks on my laptop - You just inspired my to upload some too!


----------

